# Florida Meet up/hang out



## DendroKurt

I don't know about anyone else but I've got a ton of froglets right now because it seems that not many people are buying right now. So people of Florida shall we have another meet up/ frog swap? My place is not the ideal place to meet up only because my frog room is kinda small and I wouldn't be able to kick my wife and child out of the house long enough to host everyone, but does anyone else want to host one? If not is there anyone out there that would like to trade some of my robertus froglets for your thumbnails? I'm looking for unusual pattern varaderos or chazuta imis and also looking for any type of fants including summersi. 
I'd also like to see everyone again I always enjoy getting to hang out with the local frog people. This also includes people from Georgia if you want to make the trip down. One of our meet ups Kevin Hoff made the trip down and I got to see some of his impressive frogs he had for sale. Just wanted to throw this out here to see if I can stir anything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

I'm always down.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Always down as well and it has been awhile


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## DendroKurt

We need to come up with a date to set it at and a place to have it. Once we do that we can start advertising for it. So what's a good time for everyone here. Maybe in August or September?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants

It's been a while since I attended a meet. Count me in too.


----------



## DendroKurt

To those who think they can go list what frogs you will have available to sell or trade by August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

I could/would host again, only problem is we may be moving. So its up in the air for now unless it was soonish. But I am down. 

I have..

1.0.2 cristobal
1.0.2 pastores
0.0.2 charco la pava
0.0.2 southern variabilis

Coming soon
0.0.6 green and white auratus
0.0.5 cristobal
0.0.6 colons
0.0.5 Valle del rey
0.0.3 banded leucs


----------



## Reef_Haven

I spoke with Stef about a week ago. She said she will be ready to host, maybe in August or September. I don't think she posts on dendroboard but is active on FB. 
The Daytona Breeders Expo is Aug 22, 23 and the FIRE show Sept 12, 13.
Does Tropiflora have anything going in Aug/Sept?


----------



## chillplants

Tropiflora is having a stock reduction sale this weekend (June 26 & 27). That's the only thing I heard about.


----------



## DendroKurt

I talked to Kevin Hoff and he said he may be able to come down in September. 
Right now I have a ton of robertus and a few southern variabilis. In September I should have a trio of benedicta available by then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

I'll be moving to a new place in North port complete with a new frog room. I'd be willing to host in September. 

Bill


----------



## TLyons

I may be interested, definitely planning on going to the daytona expo. I'll have fine spot leucs, green sips, and bakhuis ready to go by then (Potentially some mint terribs as well.


----------



## DendroKurt

Tlyons, do you have any of the bluish green green sips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoganR

Upcoming plant events that may conflict for some of us.

USF Botanical Garden is hosting the Gesneriad Society show and Sale on 9/12 (it's best to hit this one right as they open in the morning).

International Aroid Society Show and Sale is at Fairchild the weekend of 9/19. 

The big USF Fall sale is 11/11-11/12. (Tropiflora is usually about a week before USF, but it isn't posted yet).


----------



## LoganR

And I missed this one USF Bromeliad sale, on 8/1

http://gardens.usf.edu/data/bromeliad.pdf


----------



## timmygreener

Bill I'm in north port let me know when you move and if you need a hand with anything


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Some time in September would work better for me.


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## tarbo96

I will host down in North Port, does that work? Do we want to shoot for Sept 26th?


----------



## DendroKurt

That sounds good to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

I should be able to make it, I have this real nice Nancy pair available for $250, proven '13 Strictly imports.


----------



## DendroKurt

This meet is approaching quickly, can we get a count of whos going and what everyone is bringing? I will have 3-4 southern variabilis 2 months old and then of course plenty of robertus froglets. Im looking for either some rio brancos or some type of imitator prefereably varaderos. I need to be able to sell some frogs before i can buy so maybe some trades. Also i have a amazonica male iquitos old todd kelly line i either need a female or im willing to part with him.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## khoff

It's looking like I'll be able to able to make it! I will have a wide variety of things available. Here is a rough list:

-Oophaga pumilio "Drago-Colon" probable pair
-Oophaga pumilio "Man Creek" VERY proven pair
-Oophaga pumilio "Man Creek" subadults
-Oophaga pumilio "Salt Creek" subadults
-Oophaga pumiliio "Drago-Colon" juvies + unrelated male
-Oophaga pumilio "Ramala" lone large juvie
-Oophaga pumilio "Spotted El Dorado" 1.1.1 subadults
-Oophaga pumilio "Blue Leg Siquirres" lone juvie
-Ranitomeya reticulata "Striped" lone large juvie
-Phyllobates aurotaenia "Green"
-Phyllobates terribilis "yellow"
-Phyllobates terribilis "mint"
-Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia"

A few different types of LARGE OOPHAGA (histrionica and sylvatica) available. They will only be brought upon special request. PM me for details.

I will also be bringing a variety of plants and supplies:
-Several extra 1 gallon bags of ABG (NEHerp brand)
-Variety of Neoregelia broms
-Variety of plants including Begonias, Marcgravia, miniature orchids, epiphytic ferns, Hoyas, Rhaphidophora, Phildendron, Pepperomia, and I'm sure a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## aspidites73

Please count me in! I currently have 0.0.2 Cristobal F1 to SR '13 2 or 3 months OOW and both doing very well with stunted melenogaster. I also have a quite probable female Punta Laurent that is about 14 months old. She is with my proven pair, her parents. Gets along well with the male but without any observed courting. Mom is always quite assertive that she can't hang out in a small Bromeliad cluster in the upper left of the tank. Seems female to me. No calling, of course. I won't bring them without interest so please pm me. I also will have some uncommon plant cuttings. At least things you won't find at Lowe's . dwarf purple and dwarf white Isopods. Healthy starter cultures and plenty of them. Excelsior by the pound, too. 

Anything on the "needs/need to be done" list? I know my chicken dip won't go unnoticed. I only mention it so Bill doesn't steal my recipe and get the credit for a food so addictive the DEA has requested an ingredients list! No, it doesn't have any intoxicating substances.


----------



## Frogtofall

So where is it actually gonna be?


----------



## tarbo96

It seems my place isnt ideal for some, any ideas? Any volunteers?


----------



## tarbo96

Are we canceling?


----------



## DendroKurt

No i dont think so, it looked like on facebook if noone came forward with a different location we would just stick to your house

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73

What he said!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/2461130-post4.html


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone else? Mark?


----------



## markpulawski

Hey Bill hate to be last minute but my son will be home that weekend, if he has to work at Publix during the day Saturday I will definitely be there. Will let you know when he finds out his work schedule.


----------

